# 1938 schwinn superior in white



## rennfaron (Oct 24, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123951180300 - Not mine. 

very cool. Just posted. The paint looks pretty chewed up but the decals are still there. An OA bath would probably get rid of most of the rust staining. Components are in great shape.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks like wrong bars, but I don't know much about these...


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 24, 2019)

It has Torrington 5 pedals With caps intact. Bars look like optional ones available as is stem.
      IMO rarer than a Paramount of the same era.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2019)

I'd empty my piggy bank for the Paramount though! V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2019)

would love to find a nice clean "Tourist" version of this...


----------



## Miq (Oct 25, 2019)

Rear fork is cool and the headset is interesting.  Wonder what the serial number is? 

We have not seen any 38 New Worlds in the Wartime New Worlds thread yet, but this '39 New World Racer serial B38915 that @pelletman posted, is close.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 25, 2019)

Remember to note the difference between a rear track fork and the "rear-facing dropout" style rear fork. The Superior above has a track fork (no set screw, fork mouth straight back), the New World above has a rear fork facing diagonally and taking a set screw.

The Superior is interesting and appears to be set up as some kind of track trainer. The rear fender bridge hole is oriented such that there is no provision for a rear caliper. That leaves the options of the hub drum brake, coaster brake, or no rear brake (then you have freewheel vs fixed gear). But usually a track bike doesn't have a full set of fenders either, even if it lacks brakes.

Dawalt seller is a known bike shop in CA that has a lot of old Schwinn lightweights. Maybe worth asking him if there's a backstory to the bike.


----------



## Miq (Oct 25, 2019)

@SirMike1983 Thanks for pointing out the rear fork differences.  I appreciate the detail you add to many of the CABE threads.

I see the easily broken "wire" mudguard stays on the guards and this track frame is using the rear stay attachment points up on the seat stays like a tourist bike.  Weird.  It's like a "Sports-Racer" mix match bike...

The Waterford site has these scans:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 25, 2019)

It is certainly an odd set up. You've got the Tourist braze-ons, but the hubs are set up like you might expect of a track bike or track bike trainer. I wonder if this was being used as an off-track training bike meant to feel and handle like a track racer. It's a great addition to a Schwinn collection because of the white paint and completeness.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s a rare model.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 25, 2019)

It looks as if it had a Webb hanger brake, which would be very rare indeed.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 25, 2019)

Very cool ad @cyclingday. It then looks like the stem was switched out on this one to more of the track style? You posted this dural double adjustable stem, which this ad calls out for the superior: "schwinn dural double adjustable."


----------



## Miq (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks @cyclingday!  Superior Club-Sport.


----------

